# a real fog now....



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

we all know he is a cigar fog, but he is a real fog now. lol. Anyway's another great time, smoked some just outrages cigars and had a lot of fun. Bruce, hope it was your best birthdday ever. some pics http://community.webshots.com/album/318726364BdHVbx


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

looks like it was fun.

happy b-day bruce.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Happy B-day. :w Maybe next year, I'll be there too.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Amigo!



Salud!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Happy birthday! Congrats on the old guy status!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

a memorable evening!!! i was happy to be able to celebrate Bruce's 50th!!!!

he was a most gracious host, and the cigars smoked that evening were sooooo f'in good they would make u wanna slap yo momma!~!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Looks like a good time!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Happy b-day Bruce


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bruce!! Looks like a good time!


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

Happy 50th


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Congrats Bruce!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Happy Belated 50th Bruce!


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday Bruce


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bruce!!
Sorry it's a little late. :w


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Great time!
I figured that after the raids on my humidor, we went through around 5k worth of smokes.......and that was just the 8 of us!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Happy birthday, Bruce! Wish I woulda been there to celebrate properly (smoking your cigars is of course the proper way to celebrate :r ).


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

5K for 50......makes perfectly good sense to me.
Sounds like everybody enjoyed it


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday Bruce..


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce said:


> Great time!
> I figured that after the raids on my humidor, we went through around 5k worth of smokes.......and that was just the 8 of us!


------------------------
great time!

5K hmmmm?
is that counting the ones we pitched?
lol

and how about the booze?

P.S. Bruce
i stopped on the way home and no 98's at tobacco hut either bro!
k


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Happy Belated to a great brother of the leaf. This man has given me some of the most memorable smokes and is generous to a fault. He donates incredible smokes to charity auctions, passes out divine smokes and is just an all around great guy. He turned Poker and I on to Club Epi's much to his chagrin as poker and Drill bought up the rest of the world's inventory! :r 

Hope you guys had a great time. I know you smoked some killer smokes there. May you have many more years of long ashes and aged smokes.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Happy Belated 50th Bruce!!


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Happy birthday Bruce. Looks like yall had a great time.

mikes


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday. Have Fun.


----------

